

Ted Dziuba:  I’m done with trolling the tech community. - hodgesmr
http://teddziuba.com/post/24585610978/starting-over

======
streptomycin
Personally, I thought his old articles (which he seems to have completely
deleted from his website) contained a good combination of quality insight and
humor. The humor was basically rude invective, which puts some people off, but
sometimes that's what you need to get people talking. I'm sure his future
technical articles will be just as insightful as they were in the past, but
will they be as widely read and appreciated?

~~~
hodgesmr
You can still grab a lot from his GitHub repo which hosted the blog -
<https://github.com/teddziuba/teddziuba.github.com>

